# mk 677



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I recently purchased some Mk677 from http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/

Are these from a reliable source ? or should I bin them ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JW is gtg however MK-677 turns me into a hungry , lethargic, bloated mess.

I personally wouldn't use it again.

Keep your eye on your BP and Blood sugar too.

The most frequent side effects of ibutamoren are an increase in appetite and transient, mild lower extremity edema and muscle pain.

Several studies report an increase in fasting blood glucose and a decrease in insulin sensitivity.

These side effects are similar to those observed in people with elevated growth hormone levels, mainly joint pain and insulin resistance.

It would be prudent to watch your carbohydrate intake and regularly check blood sugar and insulin levels while taking ibutamoren.

As an anabolic, ibutamoren should be avoided if you have cancer. Both growth hormone and IGF-1 may promote cancer growth.

I would not take Ibutamoren if you are Th1 dominant, since growth hormone has immune stimulatory properties.


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

I have read up on if im Th1 or Th2 but its very confusing which group I fit into.

What stage do you turn into a hungry , lethargic, bloated mess, is it after just 1 pill ?and how long after stop taking the tablets does it last ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

jerom said:


> I have read up on if im Th1 or Th2 but its very confusing which group I fit into.
> 
> What stage do you turn into a hungry , lethargic, bloated mess, is it after just 1 pill ?and how long after stop taking the tablets does it last ?


 First week was the worst for me, sacked it off after that.

Water retention started almost straight away and took about 5 days to go.

The lethargy is just a side effect of GH, takes a few days to get used to it.

If your 'bulking' I'd say go for it, just made me eat everything in huge amounts.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

jerom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased some Mk677 from http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/
> 
> ...


 Yep used that brand several times and it does what is expected......


----------



## guns_51 (Aug 14, 2017)

the best way to check if is good source , check serum blod for gh and igf , I am wonder if mk677 realy work


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

guns_51 said:


> the best way to check if is good source , check serum blod for gh and igf , I am wonder if mk677 realy work


 GH serum and Igf bloods are going to set him back £150 -200 or more depending on the lab . For that he could get near enough 100 IU of Chinese Pharma grade Hgh.


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

Started taking at 10 mg every night before bed,

The results so far,

Great undisturbed sleep every night, accompanied by some great dreams.

(normally I would wake and once or twice in the night sleeping through the night might happen for me once in 3 months )

I get a small amount of lethargy the next day, nothing a coffee wont sort out.

I get the hunger.

No horrible sides to report yet but Im only 1 week in

I cant report on effects of lifting weights as I expect any positive effects this early in are a placebo effect.

So far I feel good on 10 mg a day, I want to run this for a decent amount of time and I plan to write a diary of how it all goes I am 40 years old.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

jerom said:


> Started taking at 10 mg every night before bed,
> 
> The results so far,
> 
> ...


 how u finding the run now its been running a few weeks ?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Any Update on this @jerom


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jerom said:


> Started taking at 10 mg every night before bed,
> 
> The results so far,
> 
> ...


 prudent to keep an eye on blood glucose if planning on running it for extended periods of time

10mg might not make a great deal of difference but unfortunately MK is one of those compounds whereby if you want any significant effect it comes with significant side effects 
and even then were not talking tren sides vs tren gains were talking modest GH related effects with high sides (lethargy, extreme water retention, elevated blood glucose)

i personally wouldnt touch MK again without insulin in the mix its that bad at raises BG at higher doses


----------



## Quard (Oct 14, 2017)

jerom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased some Mk677 from http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/
> 
> ...


 Never orderd from JWsupplements but heared good stories about them. I personally used the MK-677 , got great results from their MK


----------

